# Best free popup blocker?



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Never had a problem with popups, til spinchat.com started using them. Guess it's time for me to get a blocker, and would like imput on what the best free one is.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

http://www.panicware.com/product_psfree.html


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

If you're a big fan of Google like I am and you have a Windows machine with IE, I love the Google toolbar! It blocks 99.9% of all popups. Plus it has other great features like AutoFill and the search feature built right in! You can get it at:

http://toolbar.google.com/


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

IndyMichael said:


> Never had a problem with popups, til spinchat.com started using them. Guess it's time for me to get a blocker, and would like imput on what the best free one is.


The best one I've found is the one built in to the Firefox web browser. Since I switched to using Firefox instead of IE, I have far far fewer problems on my computer.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Use Firefox as your browser instead of Microsoft IE> No more popups.


----------



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

Opera is another good browser that will kill pop-ups.

I use the google toolbar.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Yahoo has one also in their free toolbar.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I have tried using both Firebird, Opra and other browsers in the past, which are faster then IE and no pop-ups, however I have had problems getting flash and some websites to work properly with other browsers and I end up returning to IE. I have added a Netscape tool bar to IE that includes a pop-up blocker that works well for me.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

I hear Windows XP SP2 will include pop-up blocking in IE.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Go with google!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

www.myie2.com which uses the Internet Explorer engine also includes a pop-up blocker as well as a content blocker.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Google's toolbar get's my vote.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Being a network admin and fighting to keep pc's clean all day,, those of you choosing google and yahoo,, you might also want to get a spyware checker,, both of those extra toolbars are known to be loaded . Spybot Search and Destroy is a good free one and they have regular updates. As far as a free popup killer,, dont know a good free one. There is one included with Zone Alarm Pro, that works like a charm. ZA has also been rated the best firewall program produced and there is a free version.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Chris Freeland said:


> I have tried using both Firebird, Opra and other browsers in the past, which are faster then IE and no pop-ups, however I have had problems getting flash and some websites to work properly with other browsers and I end up returning to IE. I have added a Netscape tool bar to IE that includes a pop-up blocker that works well for me.


It can be a little more tricky getting Flash and stuff installed, but I had no problem. I have the latest version of Flash, Shockwave, Quicktime plugin, Acrobat Reader, Java, RealMedia plugin... all working perfectly in Firefox (used to be called Firebird). I rarely encounter a webpage now that doesn't work.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Redster said:


> Being a network admin and fighting to keep pc's clean all day,, those of you choosing google and yahoo,, you might also want to get a spyware checker,, both of those extra toolbars are known to be loaded . Spybot Search and Destroy is a good free one and they have regular updates. As far as a free popup killer,, dont know a good free one. There is one included with Zone Alarm Pro, that works like a charm. ZA has also been rated the best firewall program produced and there is a free version.


Google Toolbar gives feedback to google (page ranking), only if you enable advanced functions. There is no spyware included with it.

http://toolbar.google.com/privacy.html

BTW, I run spybot regularly.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

You are right on that,, only if the advanced functions are enabled.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Chris Freeland said:


> I have tried using both Firebird, Opra and other browsers in the past, which are faster then IE and no pop-ups, however I have had problems getting flash and some websites to work properly with other browsers and I end up returning to IE. I have added a Netscape tool bar to IE that includes a pop-up blocker that works well for me.


If you need help in getting JAva or Falsh to work in Firefox PM me.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

If u must use IE for poorly coded pages (front page) then use the Google toolbar which doesn't do anything in a hidden or suspicious way. If you want fast browsing along with good pop up blocking then use the latest firefox browser.
http://texturizer.net/firefox/index.html
That link should get you going with mozilla firefox.

If you want the absolute fastest browser then my vote is with Opera, but it has a different "feel" to it.
http://www.opera.com/

I wouldn't recomend any extra software running besides your browser, it just seems to come along with it's own problems.

If you decide to use firefox be aware that you will have to allow popups on certain secure login addresses that actually don't have popups. Hotmail and Aol based webmails are this way along with some other sites.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

HappyGoLucky said:


> It can be a little more tricky getting Flash and stuff installed, but I had no problem. I have the latest version of Flash, Shockwave, Quicktime plugin, Acrobat Reader, Java, RealMedia plugin... all working perfectly in Firefox (used to be called Firebird). I rarely encounter a webpage now that doesn't work.


I started getting pop-ups again on EI with the Netscape tool bar with popup blocker turned on so on Friday I loaded Firefox on to my family's laptop and it does work great and had no problem loading flash unto FireFox, however I tried once again to do this on my desktop with Firebird and I still can not make it take. So far I have really enjoyed using Firefox with no problems, except on the Car and Driver website, it has a scrolling news box that does not seam to work properly but this is no big deal since I prefer going straight to the news page anyway.

I want to upgrade my desktop from Firebird to Firefox and I downloaded the installer but can not get it to work, I did not have any extensions to disable on Firebird, how do you change the profile on Firebird that the Mozila website instructs you to do when their is no extensions to disable?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Pepper said:


> I hear Windows XP SP2 will include pop-up blocking in IE.


The public preview of the XP SP2 is available at 
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/winxppro/sp2preview.mspx

I can't tell you anything about it or I'd have to kill you, but http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/winxppro/maintain/winxpsp2.mspx will give you more than a few clues.


----------



## jagouar (Oct 1, 2003)

cclement said:


> If you're a big fan of Google like I am and you have a Windows machine with IE, I love the Google toolbar! It blocks 99.9% of all popups. Plus it has other great features like AutoFill and the search feature built right in! You can get it at:
> 
> http://toolbar.google.com/


 Google is by far the easiest to use.


----------

